# Karajan and London Symphony



## scottlens (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Just out of interest does anybody know if Herr Karajan ever conducted the London Symphony Orchestra at all?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I don't know of any recordings of Karajan with the LSO, though he was the conductor of the Philharmonia Orchestra for a good few years in the 1950's, from which period there are several great recordings.


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

I have not come across any recording or notes to indicate that Karajan ever conducted the London Symphony ensemble. Yes, in the 50s he conducted the Philharmonia Orchestra of London.


----------

